# Garlic bread?



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2002)

My garlic bread always turns out really dry. Does anyone have a good recipe?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2002)

How do you make your garlic bread karrie?


----------



## cwxmas (Feb 22, 2002)

*Solution for dry garlic bread*

I make garlic bread by cutting a loaf/baguette of good fresh French bread on the bias. Don't cut all the way through - leave the slices connected. Turn the loaf on its side and make the cuts about 1" apart. Then spread the garlic butter on each slice, being careful not to break apart the slices. Be generous with the butter. Finally, wrap the whole loaf in aluminum foil and put it in a preheated oven - I guess about 275 degrees F. If I am baking something else at the same time, I just put in the loaf at whatever temperature the other thing is cooking at. I bake it until the loaf is heated through and the butter is all melted. The bread should be hot and crispy but not hard. Careful not to burn it.


----------



## Carol7368 (Feb 22, 2002)

I do my garlic bread the same way basically; but after I butter each sliced section I tuck a piece of mozerella cheese between each slice.  This gets all melted and gooey.


----------



## Norma (Feb 24, 2002)

Try brushing the bread with a good extra virgin olive oil, with crushed garlic ( or powder) and a bit of parsley. We like the flavor much better than butter, and olive oil is healthier too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2002)

Norma, since I'm going to be all alone next week I'm eating nothing but sushi , drinking champagne  , and taking bubble baths    - BUT - this will be by in-between-sushi snack!!!!  I've dipped bread before but never even thought about actually making it like garlic bread - good idea girl!


----------



## gduncann (Mar 4, 2002)

I always slice my loaf, (I preferr a bagguette) in half, then spread both halves liberally with my garlic butter, sprinkle a little parmasin on top and put under the broiler or in the regular oven, just until the butter melts and the bread begins to toast a bit.

For something really special try putting the leaves from a bunch of fresh basal in the blender with your minced garlic and softened butter.  Then spread this liberaly on the bread and sprinkle with paqrmasin and a bit of parsley.  Absolutly delish!!!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 5, 2002)

I make mine exactly the same way as CWXMAS except that I add chopped fresh parsely and grated fresh Parmesano Reggiano cheese to the garlic butter.  I also smear some of the butter mixture on the top of the baguette and sprinkle on extra grated cheese.  I open up the foil and let the top brown a bit about 5 min. before serving.

As they say, perfect garlic bread every time.

I have tried with olive oil and, although I adore olive oil and use it all the time, just don't think it does a good garlic bread justice. 

It's also important to start with a very good loaf of bread because you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear!


----------

